# puregon 900 iu pen



## colindakers (Jul 19, 2010)

hi we are  travelling to crete for ivf and in need of a puregon 900 iu pen, lost our flights with the airline colapse so had to rebook, we have to start injections in the uk now drugs not a problem pen is any help janet and colin


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

how awful for you, by what I understand is that you have the solution (drugs) but not the injector pen- I would suggest contact your nearest IVF clinic- the **** guide will tell where the nearest is, and explaining that you are in dire need of a pen, or contact the pharmacy near you. If you are totally stuck I guess you can get a syringe and needles from local pharmacy/GP/A+E/Walkin centre and puncture the cartridge, draw the correct amount you will need (a pharmacist will help you work this out) and use the conventional method to inject it.  I also remember buying an autoinjector for 1ml syringes from pharmasure supplies fertility drugs (used for many drugs not just puregon) you pharmacist may be able to suorce one.
Good Luck I hope you get it sorted.
|L| x


----------

